# Wash them up and put them away in North East.



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

It was a good season Power Max got a work out and did an excellent job. I think we are done in my area (Hudson Valley NY) until next winter. Your thoughts.....


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

The “northeast” is a large area.......not quite time to put the gear away here.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I wash my Ariens thoroughly washed after every use and it looks it.


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

I use a broom to clean off my Ariens. I live in Minnesota, I’m not turning on any outdoor faucets or using outdoor hoses until spring.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

not just yet for my area, i've seen snow as early as oct 4th to as late as April 15th ,


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

I washed my Toro 421 and CCR3650 as it was 50 Deg F yesterday, but I’m not putting them away yet. Weather looks nice through mid March though, here in Nebraska. As soon as you put them up it will dump on ya!😝

Hec


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pete826 said:


> It was a good season Power Max got a work out and did an excellent job. I think we are done in my area (Hudson Valley NY) until next winter. Your thoughts.....


flip a coin.....that's my thought.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> not just yet for my area, i've seen snow as early as oct 4th to as late as April 15th ,


We have had snow here on the 4th of july....I never put my machines up.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

When the flowers start growing my machines get stored away after servicing.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

We have had a number of storms in March and even as late as April.


----------



## Electbc (Feb 11, 2021)

Winter has been coming later and lingering later, March in like a Lion.....................


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't wash my car or my snowblower.
No reason to spoil them.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> We have had snow here on the 4th of july....I never put my machines up.


i know been there and yellow stone having snow ball fights in july, photos some where in this house taken with 35mm


----------



## Yetiman (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm not in the NE (SE Wisconsin here).

This morning i was out with the dog observing the melting show (still a lot in the yard, but it was 45 F at 10 this morning).
I was thinking about storing the blowers, and then laughed. We typically get a number of snows in March. It might be gone in a couple days, but still a chance to have fun clearing it 😁

On April 14th 2018 we got a MAJOR snow storm. I wait till May to store things now.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It certainly feels like its the end of snow season in NJ. Just never know if we'll get another arctic plunge.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

nwcove said:


> The “northeast” is a large area.......not quite time to put the gear away here.


Agreed, not time to put things away here, we get storms that come up the eastern seaboard plus those travelling west to east across Canada. March, and April, for that matter can have dirty weather in these parts.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> It certainly feels like its the end of snow season in NJ. Just never know if we'll get another arctic plunge.


sparta mountain and highland lakes we never can be safe till mid april for sure


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

We got some big snow storms around here in March many times.
Mid April is when it starts to get 'Safe' again, but don't let it 'Kid' you.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, that's one way to beckon a blizzard. . . put your snow blower away for the season   🤪


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It's been warm enough around here I got all the snow and ice off the concrete in front of the garage. I even though of putting the snowblower back in the shed. Well guess what, when I got up this morning it was snowing, not a whole lot but snowing none the less. I think I'll wait a while just in case.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

air temp here drops 2 degs this rain will turn to snow as right now it's 34 F


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

HCBPH said:


> It's been warm enough around here I got all the snow and ice off the concrete in front of the garage. I even though of putting the snowblower back in the shed. Well guess what, when I got up this morning it was snowing, not a whole lot but snowing none the less. I think I'll wait a while just in case.


better safe than sorry esp.at our ages


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Just curious what folks typically do to clean them up before the summer storage? I certainly understand draining the gas/running it out, but haven’t really thought much about hosing it off or cleaning it somehow. Any best practices? I bought my nicest honda in January (used hs928 that looks new) and want to keep it that way.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

NDubby, Definately give it a good wash. Maybe when you do your spring cleaning on the house siding, etc after a long winter where well, you know where the muck is here and there and the pressure washer is out. Or just hose it thorougly so u get all the salt out.

I usually spray some APC to help with the removal of the -exisitng fluid film- inside the bucket and stuff. Pressure wash it down. Dry. Then Fluid Film it away. Fog the engine, any touch ups if needed and then the cover get's put on for a long season sleep


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

excellent tips. What is APC? This was the first year i used fluid film (never heard of it before this forum), so that is good to know how to clean it off. Thanks!


----------



## Corky (Feb 7, 2021)

Had some big snows in this part of Pa. in March. She is polished, but the gas is still in her.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Pete826 said:


> It was a good season Power Max got a work out and did an excellent job. I think we are done in my area (Hudson Valley NY) until next winter. Your thoughts.....


I agree. I think Long Island is done for this season. Just need to get my HS621 going again and ready for next season's first pull.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Prep your blowers for one more blow. That wet slushy one that melts away in 18 hours. 
Bring out your best 'wet snow' cures and take note of the results.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

mdubby said:


> Just curious what folks typically do to clean them up before the summer storage? I certainly understand draining the gas/running it out, but haven’t really thought much about hosing it off or cleaning it somehow. Any best practices? I bought my nicest honda in January (used hs928 that looks new) and want to keep it that way.


I change the oil, drain the gas, look at the spark plug and change it if necessary. I also wash the machine and touch up any paint that is missing. I use Rust Check to help keep the rust at bay.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

We are not done yet here. We may have a couple days off, but we usually have at least one major snowfall from here to mid-March.

The season started unusually late here (first machine use this season was December 31st), but since it started the machine has seen a lot of use and it's probably not over yet.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

were waiting for another storm tomorrow.. day after over here.. 8-10inches promised.. im gonna hold off for at least another month before putting the winter gear away lol north east over here too eh


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

APC = all purpose cleaner. Honestly FF is pretty tenacious stuff but it's not the APC that does the work. It's more just the PW dialed in on a 25 degree nozzle, 4 GPM at roughly 2K PSI. Could probably leave it alone if the FF was clean...but for me, FF tends to keep the minute dirt/particles usually on the inside top front edge of the bucket


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm in long island... in the past we've had 60 degree days and then a foot of snow, so you never know! I might wash mine but she's not getting put away just yet!!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I live near Plymouth, MA and I pretty sure we are done getting snow this winter. Only used machine three times. No storm was more than 6". This was a pretty mild winter. February was the coldest month this winter. March is looking to be 40's and maybe 50's for the most part. I don't think we have had snow in April since '96 or '97 (The April fools storm).

I wait till summer to do maintenance so I can use touch-up paint on any chips and scratches.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Going down to 13F tonight in the Midwest, below freezing every night in the 10 day forecast. Nothing but flurries over next 10 days, but I don‘t think Winter is done here yet.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

(eastern Iowa) I believe we aren't done with snow, but we might be done with blowable snow. Hard to say...in late March 2 winters ago we got a 9 incher. We will get more snow for certain, but the chances the blowers would get used for them is low.

Spring break is two weeks from today, that week the fleet will get a bath and all spring maintenance for the upcoming Big Summer Sleep.

I had 3 to 4 foot deep snow over my entire yard 2 weeks ago. The areas that get direct sun, the snow will be 100% gone by this time next week. We went from 2 straight weeks below 0F to a week of regular 40's and sunshine, and it shows.

I have a lot of outside work to do once spring truly arrives. While I love the winter snows from a playing with the fleet perspective...I got work to crank out before summer arrives. Bring on the sunshine!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

spring is still 19 days away, the neast can have major blizzards in march making it a wait and see, i'm waiting for april before storing and starting major repairs to my toro in the way of rust removal and repainting, BUT i am starting to stock pile grass seed and fertilizers to repair damage done by blowing dog paths in 3 feet around the yard and plow damage done by the HOA's junk we can push but not plow people


----------



## Earnest E Dever (Dec 27, 2019)

I live in Bridgewater ma and I don't put my blowers away until April 1st to the 15th. Even though we haven't had any big snowstorms in April in years I still remember the APRIL fools snowstorm that dumped 36 inches of snow.
Its still to cold to use the pressure washer and then winterize it again...
I'll just wait till April than put the blowers away and move the motorcycle into the garage...


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m starting to get spring fever. I have started working on my motorcycle. Flushed brake fluid in front and rear brakes, replaced rear brake pads next is put new tires on. I will be ready to ride when the weather turns....


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The extended forecast is lame around here, but I wait till I can see what the extended says at the end of March before doing anything since the mower and blower just switch places so there is no need to rush.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

One of the many, many things I always try to do is keep my equipment ready to go. In the summer, during hurricane season, I always keep some gas ready for the generator, and we rarely lose power. I know if I put away my snowblower on a Saturday in the beginning of March, we would get 18+ inches the following Monday. 

If I am ready for it, it won't happen. If I am not ready for it, it will happen. 

(Pardon me while I remove my foil hat.)

On another note, I think this year will finally be the year I do some touchup to the paint on my blower. What paint would any of you guys recommend to paint where the impeller is? I have been just spraying some fluid film on there at the beginning and end of every season to keep the rust at bay, which has been working just fine up to now. I have some leftover of a quart of Rustoleum oil based red paint I was thinking of using (along with primer).


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

New Brunswick, Canada. I don't turn on my outside faucets before May so I just use a corn broom to clear all the snow and slush. Then I pour a 5 gallon bucket of hot water down the chute and clean out the impeller. I always park my tires on a 2x6 to help let the water drain out. So far I have never had a freeze up.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

carguy20 said:


> One of the many, many things I always try to do is keep my equipment ready to go. In the summer, during hurricane season, I always keep some gas ready for the generator, and we rarely lose power. I know if I put away my snowblower on a Saturday in the beginning of March, we would get 18+ inches the following Monday.
> 
> If I am ready for it, it won't happen. If I am not ready for it, it will happen.
> 
> ...


Your foil hat, ha ha ha
If you use the Rustoleum make sure you use a Rustoleum primer.
Sometimes different primers won't work with other brands. You will have problems.
I would pull the whole auger and impeller out to paint in there. You going to brush or spray?
It is summer/spring time job.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bought a new generator and built a new generator enclosure this year. Then managed to not loose power through a tropical storm and ice storm... Happy and bummed.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

BigEd- I would use the Rustoleum Primer for sure. I usually never try to mix primer/topcoat brands unless it is a project I am not concerned about, such as my old bbq grill. I cleaned one rusted section that was visible just so it would look presentable for another year before I was going to throw it out. I was able to use up some old stuff for that little project. 

On my MTD, I was planning on pulling the whole auger / impeller to do the job, which I am not looking forward to. It is easy to spend one minute spraying FluidFilm. I will probably brush it on since there is really not a lot of touchup work to do. I have to touch up the inside on my Toro single stage, but that may just get some FluidFilm black. 

drmerdp- I know how you feel. I have the generator with all of the cords I need, and a "map" of where I have to run them in the house, and it rarely gets used. But to me, it's cheap insurance. If I had to throw out a fridge and chest freezer worth of food, I would end up spending more money to replace the food than the cost of the generator and gasoline. I use an old outdoor storage / deck box that I take the front doors off of as an enclosure. I mainly use it because I can take it apart and store it easily behind my shed. I've considered a stand-by generator but it is a real big purchase considering I so rarely lose power.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think we had a reasonable snow storm last April...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Bought a new generator and built a new generator enclosure this year. Then managed to not loose power through a tropical storm and ice storm... Happy and bummed.


lucky over there, we had it purring for close to a day last week when the transmission line came down feeding a jersey central sub station that also took out sussex rural 

put the machine away? well it's snowing here right now along with wind gusts getting close to 40 mph


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

captchas said:


> not just yet for my area, i've seen snow as early as oct 4th to as late as April 15th ,


We had snow last year on Mother's Day, a week later I opened my pool! Western New York weather, go figure!!!


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'll wait until May. My mothers birthday is on May 9th and some years it is Mothers day too. She has told me MANY times how she has had snow on her birthday several times in her life. So yeah, no its gonna sit there until I feel comfortable. Besides I may need it to clear a large enough path between us and the old house so I can bring over the lawn mower and start to get that ready for hopefully its last season ( you watch now I said that it will die on me in May) 
That and I may need to clear an area to build a "rock pad" something for a small 2 yrd dumpster to sit on.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Coldest day of the winter season here today. -22 feel like temp.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

Two years ago it was 24" in 20 hours on April 15th here in northern Michigan. I think I'll wait a few more days.🙂


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Matty74 said:


> I use a broom to clean off my Ariens. I live in Minnesota, I’m not turning on any outdoor faucets or using outdoor hoses until spring.



Know the frozen pipe feeling. After washing I connect my compressor to the valved pipe arrangement and blow all contents from the pipe and the hose.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

It's too early to put the winter gear away even here on Long Island. March is a funny month here. Temps will be in the 40s (F) so we get lulled into thinking that winter is over, then get dumped on by a snow event, or two.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

schneetag said:


> It's too early to put the winter gear away even here on Long Island. March is a funny month here. Temps will be in the 40s (F) so we get lulled into thinking that winter is over, then get dumped on by a snow event, or two.


And then afterwards all you have to do is put up with hurricanes.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Pete826 said:


> It was a good season Power Max got a work out and did an excellent job. I think we are done in my area (Hudson Valley NY) until next winter. Your thoughts.....


In southern BC, the long term forecast went from multiple days in a row for snow, to multiple days of rain and sun. We were supposed to start getting snow again a over a week ago, but it just never came. 

This weather forecast will carry over into spring, and It's unlikely we will get snow accumulation at lower elevations now. It's possible a system will move in and give a dump of snow but winter is pretty much done here. I wanted to give the new Honda another workout too. Oh well.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

nwcove said:


> Coldest day of the winter season here today. -22 feel like temp.


I detest weathermen using the 'feels like' temp to scare folks.


KevinJD325 said:


> Two years ago it was 24" in 20 hours on April 15th here in northern Michigan. I think I'll wait a few more days.🙂


Northern Michigan will get weather through May.
So will areas of Buffalo.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This was southern Maine in mid-March 15 years ago. This is why we keep the blowers at the ready until Ice Out in late April or early May... Had to send the boys out to redistribute snow because another storm was coming.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> In southern BC, the long term forecast went from multiple days in a row for snow, to multiple days of rain and sun. We were supposed to start getting snow again a over a week ago, but it just never came.
> 
> This weather forecast will carry over into spring, and It's unlikely we will get snow accumulation at lower elevations now. It's possible a system will move in and give a dump of snow but winter is pretty much done here. I wanted to give the new Honda another workout too. Oh well.


Not sure where you are in Southern BC, but I have seen snow in Greater Victoria as late as April. 2008 if I remember correctly.
I am in Quesnel, and have seen it wo warm and dry my the end of March that we can start gardening, and also seen snow into the first week of May. 
Yes, it would be nice to put the snow blower to bed, but after last weekend, where you didn't get snow, and we got a foot of the "wet stuff", I am not ready to do so.
btw, we're forecast to be sunny and +12 on Thursday, but that can change in a matter of moments.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

3vanman said:


> Not sure where you are in Southern BC, but I have seen snow in Greater Victoria as late as April. 2008 if I remember correctly.
> I am in Quesnel, and have seen it wo warm and dry my the end of March that we can start gardening, and also seen snow into the first week of May.
> Yes, it would be nice to put the snow blower to bed, but after last weekend, where you didn't get snow, and we got a foot of the "wet stuff", I am not ready to do so.
> btw, we're forecast to be sunny and +12 on Thursday, but that can change in a matter of moments.
> ...


I live in the Castlegar area of the West Kootenays, and spring usually sets in by the end of March here. Especially closer to Arrow lake. It will continue snowing at higher elevations but it usually rains in town through March and April. It can still snow here in the spring, it’s just not that common these days. Many micro climates here and 30 minutes to the North in Nelson, it will be snowing and raining in Castlegar. Only 10 minutes outside of Castlegar, it can be raining in Robson and other areas close to Arrow lake, and snowing in Castlegar. Nelson and Rossland get more snow and precipitation in general than Castlegar.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

bc ca i sure wouldn't want to know i have to drive the Coquihalla till mid may in loaded semi


----------



## Midnightpromises (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

captchas said:


> bc ca i sure wouldn't want to know i have to drive the Coquihalla till mid may in loaded semi


I have two friends who are both Long Haul truckers, one goes Manitoba to Vancouver and back weekly, via the Coq and one does Van Island northern BC and Alberta, so he gets to experience both the Coq and the Canyon.
In 2017 I started school in Burnaby at BCIT in February and lived in Surrey for 6 months. Every second week I commuted back to Quesnel, and only one weekend were the highways so bad I had to stop at my daughter's in Kamloops.
Yes, high mountain highways, lots of snow and cold and ice, but for many it is a way of life. 
I also have a second contract job that sees me travel from Quesnel to Williams Lake and/or PG once or so a week, and so far I have not had to many issues. Most seem to not understand the concept of snow tires and icy roads, and it seems as soon as you put the windshield of a 4x4 in front of some, they forget how to drive, and think they are invincible. More 4x4s in the ditch than rigs, buses or cars.


----------



## CostcoPoulan (Dec 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> not just yet for my area, i've seen snow as early as oct 4th to as late as April 15th ,


May 9, 1977 snowstorm in Massachusetts surprised me.


----------



## CostcoPoulan (Dec 27, 2020)

Earnest E Dever said:


> I live in Bridgewater ma and I don't put my blowers away until April 1st to the 15th. Even though we haven't had any big snowstorms in April in years I still remember the APRIL fools snowstorm that dumped 36 inches of snow.
> Its still to cold to use the pressure washer and then winterize it again...
> I'll just wait till April than put the blowers away and move the motorcycle into the garage...


From the house?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Earnest E Dever said:


> I'll just wait till April than put the blowers away and move the motorcycle into the garage...





CostcoPoulan said:


> From the house?


In my case, five live in the "motorcycle room" in the daylight basement level under the family room, and two are in the barn...


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pete826 said:


> It was a good season Power Max got a work out and did an excellent job. I think we are done in my area (Hudson Valley NY) until next winter. Your thoughts.....


Not sure where in the Hudson Valley you are. Not being nosy, I'm 30 miles west of the Hudson near I-90 at about 1000' elevation. I won't put it away till May or so. The other night we got maybe 2" and single digit temps. And 40-50 mph winds. So today I needed to clear 6" drifts. Nuisance snow. We're on the tail end of most lake effect squalls so you never know when you might get a quick couple inches, and winds to move it around. After a warm-up today, we still have about 6-7" on the ground.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

AccuWeather says wait


> The first day of spring is less than a month away, but you shouldn't pack away your parka quite yet.
> AccuWeather just released its annual spring forecast and it sounds like most of the United States will be dealing with wintry weather for longer than we'd hoped. 😬 Depending on where you live, experts are warning that "the winter hits may keep on coming" long past March 20th.





https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/accuweather-just-released-spring-forecast-184300449.html


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

chargin,

Thanks for that weather update. It looks like I'm right on the line for severe weather! I hope it stays East of me!

Hec


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> I *detest weathermen using the 'feels like' temp *to scare folks.
> .



*YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!*

Wifey gets upset with me after I abruptly get into a Song & Dance screaming uselessly at the TV weatherman. Hype, hype, useless hype!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

report was for partial sun today, why is it cloudy and snowing ? only a squal but even that wasn't in the report


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

All I can picture right now is George Carlin as the "Hippy Dippy Weatherman"


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

I live in Milwaukee, WI...learned a long time ago not to trust weather forecast projections. We've had snow in April...sure it's gone by the next day or two but you still have to clear the drive.

When snow season has passed for good my machine gets same wash down and wax routine as my car. That's after gas has been drained, engine ran dry, plug pulled & cylinder fogged, everything greased/oiled, and oil changed...then it's put to bed.


----------



## Richie (Feb 24, 2021)

Yetiman said:


> I'm not in the NE (SE Wisconsin here).
> 
> This morning i was out with the dog observing the melting show (still a lot in the yard, but it was 45 F at 10 this morning).
> I was thinking about storing the blowers, and then laughed. We typically get a number of snows in March. It might be gone in a couple days, but still a chance to have fun clearing it 😁
> ...


None of my business really, but you'd need to insulate your attic. There's heat loss there.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Richie said:


> None of my business really, but you'd need to insulate your attic. There's heat loss there.


You would think BUT we get the same icicles on the east side. We had 15" of ins blown in AND air dams installed between rafters. It lessened the icicles to a point but still happens in the warm/thaw/freeze cycles.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

the fat lady is warming up here in MA. March looks brown, not white. the lawnmower and trimmer are catching my eye.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

snow in tomorrows "sat" report again than next week maybe up to 50, hate to say it but i'm ready for some warm weather and a trout steam holding a fly rod that's 36 days away


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

60's next week. it's over!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Man, I’ve still got a good two months of snow up here at 9600’ in Colorado. When April comes, it brings that high moisture stuff that is seemingly like cement. It always seems like the 10-12 of May every year we get a good dump of 10”+. As this is my first year with the Honda 1332, it’ll be a good test to see how it performs with that heavy stuff. This year in general has been light with less than 200” - but March is usually a good month for snow. Frankly, it being light the last three weeks has given me an opportunity to jump on the learning curve: only one impeller shear pin replaced so far....but lol only six hours of operation.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

People here start uncovering their boats in March, but I usually leave the winter cover on till April, and don't run the engine till I know its not going to freeze just not to crawl around in the bilge to drain it if freezing weather comes. Rare in April here but it can happen.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

60s 😎Here next week also. I think it’s over.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, they are calling for flurries over night, then rain later in the morning with a possibility of a thunderstorm in the afternoon. Maybe if it dumps a bit and I get up early enough, I will be able to fire up the Honda and move some wet snow. Would be cool to get the gf to run to run the HSS928 once before spring has officially sprung. She said she really likes it anyways lol. 

Speaking of driving the Coquihalla highway here in BC, I had to drive to Vancouver from Kelowna to pick up my blower and it was near white out conditions for nearly two hours, and parts of the highway were down to one lane because of drifting snow. Lots of near misses and I was in 4WD with my truck for much of the drive. Reminded me of driving in northern Alberta again.


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

I think June 1st is a good time to put it away up here in New York.

Never know!


----------



## Yetiman (Jan 12, 2021)

Richie said:


> None of my business really, but you'd need to insulate your attic. There's heat loss there.


LoL, that's true, and we had a bunch blown in there last year.

It's a summer cottage, and really did need more insulation. We were up early pushing the season in April and had the heat cranked up.


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

The next 14 days are all expected to be well above 0c and even the overnight temps are on the plus side. I think this weekend I'll be putting my back up blower away for summer. I'll leave my main machine ready and gassed up for that inevitable late season blast of snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

snowing here right now with more in the report for friday, not till april 15th for me.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't watch the weather but if the wind chill is -22F and you're going to be working outside all day you better dress warm.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

We're supposed to get a little snow Friday morning. Maybe barely plowable, but not blowable.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

1 to 3 for here dave, next day back to near 50, hopefully it's the last


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

here we are talking about summer storage , we have a thread the admin made a few years back about it 









How to Properly Stow Your Snow Blower


Outside of a few pounding snow storms, El Niño kept this winter from being a rerun of last year's. And with spring in the air, you may be tempted to wheel your snow blower to the back of the shed and forget about it. Not so fast. If you take a few minutes now to properly care for your machine...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

June is the latest it has snowed here. But that was only once. It often frosts even after mother's day. People thought we were done with snow cause we were near 70 degrees for a week. It snowed Monday. Just an inch or so. But nobody bets.
March 4th is the earliest last snow of the season. June 2nd is the latest it has snowed here. 90 days. A whole season.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

*Stow Going to be here real soon. I agree cap.Quick 3 step.
1. Spruce it up with wash and wax
2. Adjustments, check your spring/ cable adjustments.
3. Drain your fuel.*


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

They were calling for flurries 13 days ago and it never happened. It has gotten very warm since then but still the possibility of snow now that the rain is setting in, and overnight lows are still getting to the freezing mark on occasion. It has been too warm here for several weeks and we need the snow pack to help with forest fire season. Come on snow.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

We were supposed to get rain turning to snow last night, but just got rain and then cold and dry.

The rain was needed as brush fires have been an issue this month.
Very dry here in March.

I do think tomorrow I will put away my heavy winter clothes as the extended forecast looks warm.

Overall another lame winter with January and March being very light on snow.
Only the December big storm and a couple medium storms in February made this winter a little better than the last 4 or 5 lame winters.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> We have had snow here on the 4th of july....I never put my machines up.


snow in july, what is wrong with nature?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PhilThefarmer said:


> snow in july, what is wrong with nature?


Nothing, if it's at altitude. I've skied on my birthday before, July 3rd.


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

60s all this week.

Im not sure what to think.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

BadMechanic said:


> 60s all this week.
> 
> Im not sure what to think.


Spring has sprung.
Go over blowers and pack them out of the way till next year.
Yardwork begins. 
Fishing too.


----------



## Corky (Feb 7, 2021)

Extended forecast for south central Pa. is mid sixties this week and fifties next week. I think it’s about time to siphon and then run the remaining gas out.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I still need to clean up and ready my snowblowers for storage. But I did fire up my tractors, mower, walk behind and backpack blowers Yesterday. I’m looking forward to some lawn care this year. Starting with blowing all the pebbles from the salt truck which got plowed onto my lawn Back into the street.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

time to snatch them from curb!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> time to snatch them from curb!


Drove past a free toro 521 on the curb yesterday, can't save them all!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

db130 said:


> Drove past a free toro 521 on the curb yesterday, can't save them all!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


can't is not in my vocabulary!


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Its not over yet, mother nature decided to drop a good 20 cm of snow on us


----------



## Corky (Feb 7, 2021)

Siphoned and ran the remaining gas out of my Honda yesterday, 3/30. South Central Pennsylvania.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Corky said:


> Siphoned and ran the remaining gas out of my Honda yesterday, 3/30. South Central Pennsylvania.


Is your tank metal or plastic?


----------



## Corky (Feb 7, 2021)

Metal, why? So was my Toro that I had for 21 years. Did the same with that one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think he may be implying/referring to the aspect that on some metal tanks, its better to leave them full of treated fuel, as opposed to letting them sit empty, and thus having the ability to rust.

I leave all my equipment with full tanks of treated fuel, metal and plastic, and never have emptied any of my equipment or run it dry ... doing it for all my life .... I do treat all my 5 gallon gas cans with 2oz of Stabil as well as 2oz of SeaFoam.

I do however run all my equipment periodically throughout the year, even in off season. I am a believer that no piece of equipment should sit idle for any great length of time.

JMHO


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I never put any stabilizer in my fuel, just start them once a month during the summer, never had any trouble, ever, always start right up, first crank, no matter what,


----------



## Corky (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep, that Seafoam is good stuff. I use it for my mower and snowblower in season, added to the gas. One time I left the fuel in over the summer, the carburetor was gummed up when I went to use it. But, no additive was in the gas either. My mower and snowblower service guy recommended running it empty after the season. I doubt very much that any rust will develop in the Honda tank. I will keep doing what I have done now, for many years.


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

Officially washed up and put away here in New Brunswick, Canada. Spent an afternoon this weekend cleaning everything up, lubing and coating, draining fuel and making some minor repairs. All ready for fall now. I figure anything from here will just be left to melt.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I have to say it looks like winter is going out with a whimper not a bang.
I have four different blowers to spice up, fix and maintain before I can hide them away.
Don't worry about summer. I will have plenty of questions.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I brought my summer equipment to the front as well .... Although every couple of months, I pull everything out and run it ...😊


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

I put my Ariens away for the summer over the weekend. Swapped it and the lawnmower in the garage.


----------

